# Argument.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I want to say im sorry to all my friends and loyal customers here on Hobbytalk for letting something happen that never should have.I let my temper get the best of me and it went south from there.Also wanted to say im sorry to the entire board for the unpleasantness,and maybe we can all get back to making this one of the best places out there for us slotheads!
Sorry again,now back to the regularly scheduled program.
Christian


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Damn...I miss everything...

Way to man up though... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*S'Ok Drag...No firing squad required.*

Yer pressure relief valve locked up...Then ya tossed a gasket!...never happens to me of course...  

I dont see it as a crime warranting capital penishment. "Twenty lashes with a wet noodle!" Then go cast me a 57 Nomad in that purdy green color! Is it done yet? Bribes accepted...duuuh... This is a real world tribunal!

Oh alright!...Yer already serving a life term to our beloved hobby...sentence commuted, credit for time served.

Yer probably going to be on double secret probation til ya bring yer grade point up Mr. Blutarsky. As for expunging your permanent record, not much we can do about that! It is now a part of Hobby Talk History...the key word being History...if yer catchin' my drift.

Now on to the next sporting event! Who's next? Can I get any odd's?

Like Kevin and many others, I see idealic forums with little er no bloodshed; however the realist in me see's the love and passion we all have for little cars and knows that it's just a dream. We can only aspire do the best we can.

When compared to HT, most other boards pale by comparison and the Schlage company is on thread lock retainer at all times. I believe that Hank and Griff are very generous with the "lock ease". Commendable, in that it would appear that they generally let folks try and work through things without interference...until things get ridiculous. Then the lock gets snapped down and ya go to a neutral corner. The system works! I find it sensible and efficient.

There's no place like home :thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

You've done me no wrong so I cannot accept your apology. I'm actually rather annoyed that you would even apologize to me for no reason what-so-ever. In fact, I feel downright insulted that you would do something like that to me.

I demand an apology!

Oh, I see I already have one. All is forgiven, let's be friends again.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't have a clue what you're talking about so obviously you haven't set me off in any way.

To me, it shows class when a guy (or gal) can own up to a situation where they lost a little control. It's all good in the end.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Chris, I don't know what you did, but everyone loses it every now and then. Guess that's what makes us human (present poster not included :freak: ). I hope all involved will forgive and forget. Life's too short, so let's all play with our little cars and be happy.
Jerry


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

First of all I want to say I'm sorry to my first grade teacher at Serna Elementary, Ms. McGaffagan, for puking on her shoes the second day of class. It was all nerves.

I also want to apologize to Sarah Reyes, my 8th grade girlfriend. I didn't know undoing your bra in 3rd period math would be so emotionally impacting that you'd become a nun.

I also want to apologize to Coach Crocker for the knee to the nuts during freshman football practice, but coach, you gotta admit it still was a great tackle, eh?

And lastly I want to apologize to my ex-wifes divorce attorney. I really don't know if you're a fridgid dragon lady whose heart is a cold black stone, but if you're not, well, there ya go.

OK, :::whew::: I feel better now.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay Pete, I think we've made a breakthrough here today.  

Who else would like to contribute?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I would like to say sorry without feeling to everyone I have ever offended, but if you hadn't been such a bunch of stuffed shirts I wouldn't pick on you. I would like to also apologize to my First wife for wasting 5 years of my time on her and giving her false hope that i can turn her into a living breathing human being. I would like to say sorry to the users of hobby talk in advance for any inane ramblings I may choose to post in the remainder of my lifetime, but there is a ignore option. I would like to really apologize to the users for Joes Sig picture, if I didn't insist on picking on his mullet he would not feel it nesacary to turn HT into lets make a date. and post his personal profile. I would like to apologize to my Editor at Scholastic and my Agent at Browne for speeling and grammer errors but I really do not give a ^*&$ you ever see what you pay me ya cheap *^&*%$$&^#[email protected]%... I think I just lost the whole theme of this thread.. 


Dave


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I am sorry for having had a salami sandwich for lunch. I have heartburn now.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

rudykizuty said:


> I am sorry for having had a salami sandwich for lunch. I have heartburn now.


On second thought, the salami seemed to be sitting well with me until all this talk about ex-wives started. 

I would like to say I am sorry to the salami for wrongfully blaming it to be the cause of my heartburn. Turns out, it was the passing thought of my ex-wife all along. 

I hope we can remain friends and that I can continue to enjoy several slices of you every once in a while, along with your buddy, Wonder Bread. Thanks.

BURRRRRRPP :freak:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I want to say I'm sorry to have such a poor language when writing in english on this forum, but I can assure you that in my mother language, french, I'm really better and more precise and fine.
I'm sorry for all of you, bunch of slot-aholics, not to write french as good as I can do (my best) in english.
I'm sorry to have found only 4 good numbers last week on Lottery (with six I was the king of the world... with 4 only, I'm just a jerk among the crowd).
I'm sorry for my ex-wife, who is now my wife again, not to have found a worser dumbass than me.
I'm sorry for my daughter not to give her a brother or sister (damn Lottery with only 4 found numbers and all these slotcars still to buy...)


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I guess I should go as well then.

I'd like to apologize to all those on epay who outbid me for any items I wish to have as I call them some pretty severe names at auction's end. It's not really their fault they're so selfish as to not let me have it. I realize now it has to do with how well their first date went as a kid and how much beer they consume as an adult. I'm sorry.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

zanza said:


> I want to say I'm sorry to have such a poor language when writing in english on this forum, but I can assure you that in my mother language, french, I'm really better and more precise and fine.


Je suis Zanza français désolé qu'est mieux que son anglais, mais voyant comment bon son anglais est son français doit être remarquable.

Damn, I feel like Mel Gibson in Braveheart. Where's my sword...


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: Excellent Pete


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I am NOT sorry, NOT one bit! There nuff said!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> :snip:I would like to really apologize to the users for Joes Sig picture, if I didn't insist on picking on his mullet he would not feel it nesacary to turn HT into lets make a date. and post his personal profile.
> 
> Dave


I am sorry that you guys had to read Daves apology.  
I am sorry that I have hair for you guys to pick on. (not a mullet)  
I am also very sorry that a camera has not yet been built that won't explode when pointed in Daves general direction.  
I am sorry we will never get to see what DAVES mullet looks like.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sure Daves bald, or mostly there. But thats still better then a mullet Joez. lol.

i wanna see a picture of your hair all teezed up like an 80's hair band.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I'm sure Daves bald, or mostly there. But thats still better then a mullet Joez. lol.
> 
> i wanna see a picture of your hair all teezed up like an 80's hair band.


Hate to Tell ya Ed full head of hair.. don't hate the player homie, hate the game...


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Hate to Tell ya Ed full head of hair.. don't hate the player homie, hate the game...
> 
> 
> Dave


Ok, I gots a full head too, and NO GRAY.
Don't start with me, I'll kick your old butt and have Big Kev begging again to be a moderator, just to kick you into a time out, LOL.

sorry, JK


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Ok, I gots a full head too, and NO GRAY.
> Don't start with me, I'll kick your old butt and have Big Kev begging again to be a moderator, just to kick you into a time out, LOL.
> 
> sorry, JK



Well I got Grey its from putting up with you..lol.. And Give me a time out.. I have experiance sonny.. I can handle it.. the box don't scare me none....

(The Great escape whistling song.. lol.. toss me a hand ball Joe.. I can do this standing on my head...).


Hey Richard.. two minutes for looking so good...lol


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, what's wrong with mullets?










..and this was only a few years ago. NOBODY ever gave me a hard time about mine face to face. But then again, who would dare...

"I think someone owes me an apology."*

*Quote from that stupid Robin Williams/Popeye movie from about 20 years ago...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Big Monty Python fan here......

It would be cool if this thread turned into an argument about having an argument.Like in that skit MP did in their old tv show.

Hank would probably get all mad and holler at us again.

But it would still be cool.

Mike


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I think coach will say.......


....something about pets and pet-owners starting to look alike after awhile....... 

.......or is it.....

...........A handsome enough fellow who should have picked a prettier gal........ 

.......or is it......

..........what happens when you and your pet use the same barber/groomer......... 



Just kidding, Pete, really!
You certainly look fine to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I am sorry you guys had to see this.

2003 look...


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> Ok, I gots a full head too, and NO GRAY.
> Don't start with me, I'll kick your old butt and have Big Kev begging again to be a moderator, just to kick you into a time out, LOL.
> 
> sorry, JK


Hey Drag you know we love yea man.Keep posting your good stuff.
sethndaddy,No one is begging to be a mod here. You are welcome to put your name up too!LOL ..It is a job that no one wants .:freak: But I have been doing it for sometime. Unofficially with the help of Hank and griff. 
You get good from you mods too.:thumbsup: Its not all locking threads and banning bad boys from the playground. GOOD STUFF Like moving threads where they should be ,making threads sticky and adding new boards. These along with keeping the peace help make this a place you want to come too.

I dont know how many of you keep up with the other boards here like the JL diecast board .Things got out of hand there and things had to be done .

This from the JL board
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=198148

*Being here is not a right its a privilege*

*For thoses whom have not read the TOS*
We have just a few simple rules that we expect everyone to observe. They are just here to help everything run smoothly and make sure everyone has fun. If you ever have any questions about them, feel free to email hank. 

Different areas may have modifications to the TOS to reflect the needs of that area. If there other guidelines, the moderator of that area will have them posted in that area as a “sticky” thread. Please read them so you understand them. 

1. Treat everyone with respect. While we all may not agree with what everyone's opinion, many people come here to get different opinions. Because someone does not agree with you does not mean you should get nasty with them. Treat others with respect and you will earn everyone’s respect in return. 

2. We will not tolerate vulgar language, NO exceptions! Not even words with letters XXXXed out. If you have to X out a word then you already know it is bad. We have many younger people that visit here and we want to keep this a place where everyone is welcome and comfortable. 

3. No posting of "visit my website" type messages. Links to sites that helps answer someone’s question is fine. We do not want a bunch of "visit my website" type messages or just messages with a link and no more, I don't do it other places and I expect the same respect here. 

4. Please refrain from posting about politics and religion. These are two subjects that are sure to cause deep feelings to come about and have no place on a hobby related web site. 

5. The above rules are not the only rules, just the ones most likely to come into question. Use common sense when posting and everyone will find the boards much more enjoyable. 

6. Registering using more then one usernames is NOT allowed. 

7. Privacy Statement: It's pretty simple. We will never sell, give away or allows others access to member’s information. This includes your email address, IP addresses or any identifiable information. 

We have a strong "no spam" policy on HobbyTalk and never want to expose our members to it. While we do reserve the right to email any past or present member we have never found a reason to do in the past 5 years. 

Violation of our TOS can result in immediate and permanent suspension without notice. Membership on HobbyTalk is a privilege and not a right. This privilege can be taken away for any reason. If your account has been suspended feel free to contact Hank so He can come to an understanding on further usage. 

It is possible that messages that members posts will be used on other parts of HobbyTalk or other media. This could be for, but not limited to, highlighting important news or information on topics covered, compiling FAQs and literature on subjects covered or for promotion purposes. *Disclaimer for site Message Boards:*
The Message Boards, and remark functions, of HobbyTalkTM are not affiliated with or endorsed by the companies they may describe. The opinions expressed on HobbyTalkTM Message Boards reflect solely the opinions of the participants. HobbyTalkTM or RCV Productions, LLC cannot effectively monitor all material posted on its Message Boards and, therefore, makes no representation and warranty with respect thereto. Participants of message boards may or may not actually be the company customers, or whomever they represent themselves as, and the information they provide may or may not be true.

The HobbyTalkTM Message Boards are designed to help readers obtain company information and discuss ways to make product choices. This information is provided by other contributors, many of whom use anonymous screen names and are people we've never met. 

We recognize that people sometimes post messages on our Message Boards or make statements that are misleading, deceptive, or downright wrong. They may do this unintentionally and even intentionally. 

Please treat the contributors here the same way you would treat anyone you had met for the first time. This is important because anyone can post on our Message Boards: no membership or proof of identity is required. 

You should NOT rely only upon the information or opinions you read on this site. Rather, you should use what you read here as starting points for doing independent research on a company, then judge for yourself the merits of the material that has been shared in our forum. 

HobbyTalkTM or RCV Productions, LLC does not guarantee the veracity, reliability or completeness of any information provided in our forum or in any hyperlink appearing on our site. 

HobbyTalkTM or RCV Productions, LLC will not be responsible for any errors or omissions in articles or postings, for hyperlinks embedded in messages, or for any results obtained from the use of such information. HobbyTalkTM or RCV Productions, LLC will not be liable for any loss or damage caused by a reader's reliance on information obtained in our area, or in a hyperlinked area. If you don't accept this responsibility for yourself, then you should not use HobbyTalkTM. 

If you ignore our advice to do independent research of company services and choose to make decision based on, or take at face value, opinions found in our forum, you have made a conscious, willing, free, and personal decision to do so.

Please proceed with caution and do your homework. 

By becoming a member and post messages or visiting and read messages you acknowledge and accept this TOS


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I think coach will say.......
> 
> 
> ....something about pets and pet-owners starting to look alike after awhile.......
> ...


I was thinking the Dog could have done better...lolol ROFLMAO...


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still laughing MAO. Great pix Pete and LR and some great comments too! 


:lol: :lol: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

In 2005 I cut my hair. Mustache disappeared in 2004.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Pete kinda resembles the older brother from "The Wonder Years" in disguise.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ligier Runner said:


> I am sorry you guys had to see this.
> 
> 2003 look...


Cool Guitar, my daughter has the Warlock.
But your hairs not a mullet, more of a "Dutch boy band" look. lol


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Hey, what's wrong with mullets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must have had a cool 84 camaro to go with that doo


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Hey Drag you know we love yea man.Keep posting your good stuff.
> sethndaddy,No one is begging to be a mod here. You are welcome to put your name up too!LOL ..It is a job that no one wants .:freak: But I have been doing it for sometime. Unofficially with the help of Hank and griff.
> You get good from you mods too.:thumbsup: Its not all locking threads and banning bad boys from the playground. GOOD STUFF Like moving threads where they should be ,making threads sticky and adding new boards. These along with keeping the peace help make this a place you want to come too.
> 
> ...


1.) gets broken alot, not just in joking either.
2.)got broke severly a few weeks ago and was let go
3.) Kevin....you where one of the first people I saw with the little "visit my website" link at the bottom of your page. what happened to that?
4.)no one ever goes there anyway.
5.)THIS IS THE ONLY RULE WE SHOULD HAVE AND FOLLOW.
6.)This happens alot.
7.) I saw this broke or shall I say twisted a few years ago, when someone broke rule #6 and a mod called him out on the board instead of in private email.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

joez870 said:


> I think coach will say.......
> 
> 
> ....something about pets and pet-owners starting to look alike after awhile.......
> ...


ROFL!!!! Hey, Pet-Smart actually did a good job taking care of my mullet when I had it. That poor dog is nearly blind and deaf now, and we keep him cut pretty close because he mats up now. Wait...nearly blind and deaf....nearly shaved...DOH!!!! He still looks like me. I owe my dog an apology.

Seth, I wouldn't be caught DEAD driving a Chevy, but I did have an awesome '88 5.0 SVO with Flowmasters and ladder bars at the time...with a cassette player and an REO Speedwagon tape!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rudykizuty said:


> Pete kinda resembles the older brother from "The Wonder Years" in disguise.


Pretty good call Rudy and LR played for Bad Company or one of those groups back in the 80's. Nice Axes!  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm sorry but, I think Women are for decoration! I love Hooters "Wings".










Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> I'm sorry but, I think Women are for decoration! I love Hooters "Wings".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Their tiny lil aprons are always hanging in the way....


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

bobhch said:


> I'm sorry but, I think Women are for decoration! I love Hooters "Wings".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for thinking the woman holding the sign is just jealous.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

bobhch said:


> I'm sorry but, I think Women are for decoration! I love Hooters "Wings".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terriffic pic -- gotta love them Femi-nazis.

I love the chicken sandwiches at Hooters, the wings not so much.

Now back to our regularly scheduled discussion.

'doba


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I am sorry................Yep that was me. Har










Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> I'm sorry but, I think Women are for decoration! I love Hooters "Wings".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Would agree Bob, however sign holders are not. :devil: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Maybe they're all bringing her beer in an effort to get her to lighten up and enjoy life a little.

"Thirsty? Uptight?"


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ligier Runner said:


> "Thirsty? Uptight?"


flat chested?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> flat chested?


or flat arse?

Wes


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Man, now you have me singing that Carl's Jr's Flat Buns song....

..for those of you not on the west coast...nevermind.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> Man, now you have me singing that Carl's Jr's Flat Buns song....
> 
> ..for those of you not on the west coast...nevermind.


Pete,

I live in Nebraska...that is almost like living nowhere at all. LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Theres a place called Nebraska? And people live there? I didn't think people lived past Ohio. lol


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I lived in Nebraska once, some place called Oglalalafalala or something. When it got below freezing in September I left. I could only imagine what January was going to be like.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Wasn't there an old one liner that went something like "Nebraska - Gateway to Wyoming"?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob,Why are they making fun of Nebraska.The great Johnny Carson came from there.I think you should order all the cars and supplies you need for the next few months before you get snowed in.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> Bob,Why are they making fun of Nebraska.The great Johnny Carson came from there.I think you should order all the cars and supplies you need for the next few months before you get snowed in.
> Tom Stumpf


Richie Ashburn hailed from Tilden, NE. 

He was probably the most popular sports figure there has ever been in Philadelphia. He is truly missed.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Alan Autry is the Mayor of Fresno. Think: Bubba from the Heat of the Night, and Grace's boyfriend in Grace Under Fire. Icky Woods (The Icky Shuffle) is from Fresno, and 1,000 jokes come from here too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If the US was a dart board...go for the Bullseye!*



tomhocars said:


> Bob,Why are they making fun of Nebraska.The great Johnny Carson came from there.I think you should order all the cars and supplies you need for the next few months before you get snowed in.
> Tom Stumpf


Tom,

I agree with you...send supplies and cars. LOL

You all have me RALMAO.

Bob...zilla (from Gretna Nebraska)...near Omaha, Nebraska wich shares the border of Council Bluffs Iowa...still don't know where I am do you?  Ha,ha,ha....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just wanted to sat sorry for not bringing this back sooner!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Any why exactly was this brought up at all?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*H u m o r*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Any why exactly was this brought up at all?


What?
Where is YOUR sense of humor? 
You, the person who saw only humor in the slaughter and roasting of a pig when it was most certainly meant as an editorial about a situation the author has issues with! ? I don’t see any reproach on other long dead threads being brought back either?
I am trying to bring a little levity to this place along with throw out some good info that seems to be hard to find.
Above all, you COULD , because you can and have, HAVE deleted my post and sent the thread back into oblivion.
Issues? What, exactly, is your issue?
:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I see no humor in dragging an apology thread that is 7 years old , especially when the person dragging it up simply has an agenda to perform, ie making the moderator delete a post so someone can point the finger and cry censoring. Nice ploy. I do however, see the humor in a person who was snubbed by a pig numerous times, having a good old fashioned pig roast (no real pigs were harmed in the performance) to get his point across. I'm still considering using one of the pictures for my signature, though I'll probably save it for a special day. 

I have no problem with pertinent threads being brought back up. As far as the rash of others that popped up today, Rich does that from time to time. It's nothing new. Now, is there something pertinent in this thread? Maybe try to drag Dragjet through the mud? Or was this a childish ploy to try to prod the moderator? Needless to say, this thread will be locked, since it serves no current purpose.

P.S. I wasn't the only one who saw humor in the pig roast...


----------

